# How to plan time off work for ICSI??!?



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello,

My DH and I are looking into self-funding a cycle of ICSI and the waiting list is around 8 weeks. They've not been all that helpful TBH and are waiting for some of our blood test results before they post us out any info although we've seen them for a consultation already when we were referred for NHS tx by our GP.

I've recently started a new job (December) and am supposed to give at least 2 months notice for any annual leave etc as I see patients so they need to make sure I'm not booked up first as they won't cancel my clinics for me to be on holiday.

I thought it'd probably be best to take holidays when our cycle starts as I presume the dates/times of scans, EC/ET etc might be a bit unpredicatable, and I very much doubt they'd be willing/able to give me time off at short notice, but as I've not had much info I'm unsure as to whether this is best or if I'll be given enough notice by the hospital to book holidays? Will I be given rough dates so maybe I could take more time off than is really necessary to allow for tx starting/finishing a bit late?

What did everyone else do? I'm a bit concerned due to the fact I've not been there for long, we didn't expect to be self-funding for at least a year and I don't want them to be annoyed with me!  

Love FP xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Fairypants, 

I had a similar worry when we started out treatment last year, I work for a small independant firm (there's two of us, myself and the MD). 
I spent weeks (probably a couple of months) worrying about what to do/say. I actually got quite low and poorly over it as was concerned that at worst I could loose my job or be edged out. I couldn't exactly just nip out and close the office without being noticed. 

In the end I decided I had no choice but to talk to my MD about what we were facing and the unpredictability of it's impact on work, I was pooing bricks that day  

My boss is a very career minded and focused man in his mid thirties, and I knew despite having children himself he always put the office at the top of his priorities so was worried how the news would be received....

It went amazingly well   , far from having a negative impact my boss told me himself and his wife loved having me at the company and my job was very much secure, as for needing time off whilst I always give as mch notice as possible he backs me 100% when things haven't gone to plan or I have needed to make additional trips at times, unfortunately for us our IUI's failed and we are also now waiting for ICSI but again I've kept him up to date, and indeeed he has even offered to cancel a family holiday if my treatment falls in that time. 

I know I'm very fortunate , but my point is sometimes if you can find a sensitive manager or co-worker you'd be suprised at the support and flexability on offer in these very special circumstances, after all you're not asking for time off to go skiing   . 

Lots of luck and baby dust


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Bubbles


My clinic was very accomodating with early and late appointments for me, so it didn't impact on work- earliest appointment was 7am, latest 8.30pm.  My EC  was on a saturday morning and I was fit for work monday!  I did ask to be signed off sick for 2ww but a lot of ladies work through that too.  Basically if its really hard to tell work, i think it can still be worked round.


----------



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello ladies, 

Thanks so much for your replies! It's lovely to hear that it all worked out for you job wise, I've read a few things on t'internet that suggest that sometimes people are not quite so understanding! I work for the NHS and I thought they'd have a policy relating to time off as they have EVERYTHING else including paternity, adoption/foster leave etc but nothing for this sort of thing, hopefully they'll be ok with it though  

Waiting for dates etc for tx so as soon as I know when it's likely to be I think I'll just bite the bullet and speak to my manager....Eek!

Lots of love and happy thoughts to you both  
xxx


----------

